# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  [Probleme de formatage][ReST][CF10]

## Chris-Saez

Bonjour,
je suis plutot avance en CF et je me casse un peu les dents sur un comportement dont je voudrai savoir si il normal ou pas.


voici le code en question:



```

```

Le code est syntaxiquement correct. Lorsque je teste soit avec une requete ajax jQuery ou un simple cfhttp, tout se passe normalement sauf que je recois en retour dans les deux cas ceci:

"MONTEST". Or j'aimerai savoir si ce comportement est normal et si il est possible d'avoir plutot ceci : MONTEST (sans les doubles quotes).

Je suis sous railo CF10 win7

----------


## jowo

Peut tre est-ce d  l'attribut returnFormat qui est mal orthographi (pain au lieu de plain)?

----------


## Chris-Saez

Tu as bien vu  ::):  mais non ma faute d'orthographe n'y est pour rien.

----------


## jowo

Je te conseille de faire des tests et de retourner un type nombre.

"plain" indique que CF puisse lire la rponse et en dduire le type donc la rponse avec les guillemet me parait correcte.

Je te conseille de choisir la valeur any pour l'attribut returnType

----------

